# Jesse's 7.2 Gallon Nano Reef



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

This is my journal of my first ever saltwater tank. Still in the business of collecting all the essentials but will update on my progress as I buy things while avoiding my visa payments.

This tank will sit on top of a dresser right beside its twin tank which is my previous planted tank with the same dimensions. Will post pictures of it also in this thread.

So far:

-7.2 Gallon Cube Rimless Tank (12"x12"x12")
-Carib-Sea Live Sand
-Marco Dry Rock

Still need:

-Light
-Aquaclear 70
-Aquaclear Surface Skimmer
-Intank Basket
-Heater
-Powerhead
-Liverock+Saltwater

Scape so far:



From the top down:


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Following!!!!



I LOVEEE NANO TANKS!!!! I just love the simplicity of it. Yours looks sooo good with just that signature piece of rock in the center!!! love it!!!



I can't wait to set up one my self!!!



Good luck with the build!!!!!,

Vinoy


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Oo great start! Love now there is more and more nano/picos coming up. Keep us posted!


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

Hell yea, another nano. I love it, looking clean. I really like the rimless tank, following.


----------

